# استراحة أرصاد العرب > التصوير الضوئي >  عدستيـ .. البحر ومرساه ..Maryam SG

## Maryam SG-Designer



----------


## طاحن

مرحبا أختنا المحترمة 

منكي السموحة الأخوان هذي الأيام مشغولين في متابعة موجة الأمطار وعموما

تصوير رائع ودخول محترف أعجبني بصراحة الحركات على الصور زادت من جمالها وفي الحقيقة الصور معبرة عن رحلة الحياة وروعتها 

نتطلع منك الكثير ونرجوأ لك أن تفيدي وتستفيدي أختنا الفاضلة وإلى الأمام دائما

ألف شكر

----------


## بنثلاسا

شكرا اختي على الصور الجميله 
مشروع مصور محترف 
نتمنى منكي المزيد من العطاء

----------


## شمس الغروب

ياسلام على الصور الجميله 
ماشاء الله ألتقطات جميله 

بارك الله فيكــ

----------


## راعي لوى

ما شاء الله وضوح عالي في التصوير

مع أن الكامرا لـ نوكيا n8

لكن الخبرة لها دور في وضوح الصور

إطارات جميلة تمت إضافتها في الصور أعطت الصور أكثر جمالا"

موضوع مميز ورائع 

شكرا "مريم" على المشاركة معنا في المنتدى

لك كل الشكر والتقدير

:)

----------


## النخر

صور رائعة صراحة.

والجرافيك جميل جدا شكرا لك

ننتظر جديدكم .

----------


## شمس الشرقية

صور راائعه أختي 
 :72: 

والأضافات الي عليها زادتهن جماال

واصلي أختي ومتابعين لك

----------

